
Show HN: Occent – The fuzzy lifelogging "smart" nano-diary - pneumaio
https://itunes.apple.com/app/occent/id1164502525?ls=1&mt=8
======
pneumaio
If you've got any interest you can read a bit about what it is here...

[https://medium.com/@OccentApp/code-
sorrow-5cffcae76fb1#.nl3s...](https://medium.com/@OccentApp/code-
sorrow-5cffcae76fb1#.nl3sc1ts0)

